# Cut My Next Year's Smokin' Wood



## michchef (Dec 4, 2009)

Last Spring I cut down 21 maples, so I have plenty of that and I burn mostly oak up at our lake place for campfire cooking so I brought some of that home too. One neighbor has a mulberry tree that overhangs my lot and it trashed the place with berries this year, so I trimmed the limbs back to the fenceline and another neighbors kids climbed and broke a cherry tree in their back yard and I was told that I could have it and a guy 2 doors down from me has a crabapple tree with a big limb that stuck out in the way so I inherited that too.
I gathered up a stack of 20 gallon plastic storage tubs with lids, took my power mitre saw out back and started cutting wood. I filled a tub each of fist sized chunks of oak, maple, apple, crabapple, mulberry and cherry. And I'm negotiating with a neighbor to cut down and bring me some hickory from his Dad's farm.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2009)

Man that is a lot of wood.  Remember that you need good air circulation around the wood so that it will season properly so don't seal the lids down too tight.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 4, 2009)

21 maples!!!  that's a lot of wood!
And i thought I had a lot with a whole huge cherry cut down this Summer.
Like Dutch said, make sure you have good airflow and you may want to take the wood out a few times during the seasoning process and rearrange them.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing like the warm fuzzy feeling of having wood CHEF.


This is my rig for storage/drying in garden house

Peach,hickory
Apple,Pear
red oak,white oak
cherry,silver mapple
Pecan,mesquite


----------



## michchef (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw that picture when you first posted it Alex. That's a great setup.
I've had 2 people promise me whole apple trees and I'm hoping to find someone down in pecan country that might want to swap some apple for pecan.


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep-I have a nice box to go-Pecan...PM. and it is yours.will send for postage chef......


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Man that alot of maple. I have heard of smoking wiht maple so I went to my smoking wood place and picked up some maple. They had it and it is a good tasting wood for sure and it's on the wood shelf as we speak now. Dang it Alex you do everything big I like your shelving system for drying wood.


----------

